# Caso especial de complemento indirecto



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

He sacado este texto de la "Gramática didáctica del español" de Leonardo Gómez Torrego (pag. 305):

Casos especiales de complementos indirectos
CI próximos a los CR

Con ciertos verbos pronominales cabe la sustitución de algunas palabras  o grupos de palabras por _le_ o _les_, pero no la duplicación , que parece relevante sintácticamente. Ejemplo:

_Te adelantaste *a tu adversario* > Te *le* adelantaste (no se dice: *te le adelantaste a tu adversario)._

De todas formas, con otros verbos la duplicación parece normal y, sin embargo, se siguen sintiendo los complementos mencionados  más como complementos de régimen o complementos adverbiales que como complementos indirectos. Ejemplo:

_Una mujer se *le* acercó *a Juan*._

Que yo sepa en general siempre es posible la duplicación del complemento indirecto. Por tanto me gustaría saber por qué es incorrecto:
Te le adelantaste a tu adversario.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Rayines

A mí me parece que en estos dos casos es porque los verbos ya tienen un uso pronominal: "adelantarse" y "acercarse". Tal vez se considere redundante agregar un pronombre más (le) al duplicar el objeto indirecto.


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> A mí me parece que en estos dos casos es porque los verbos ya tienen un uso pronominal: "adelantarse" y "acercarse". Tal vez se considere redundante agregar un pronombre más (le) al duplicar el objeto indirecto.


 
Pero no entiendo que la duplicación del C.I. con LE no es posible con el verbo _adelantarse _(*Te le adelantaste a tu adversario = incorrecto), pero es posible con el verbo _acercarse_ (Una mujer se le acercó a Juan).

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> Pero no entiendo que la duplicación del C.I. con LE no es posible con el verbo _adelantarse _(*Te le adelantaste a tu adversario = incorrecto), pero es posible con el verbo _acercarse_ (Una mujer se le acercó a Juan).
> 
> Saludos


Disculpa Pitt, te contesté mal. No borro mi mensaje, porque tú ya lo copiaste. No lo sé, realmente .


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Disculpa Pitt, te contesté mal. No borro mi mensaje, porque tú ya lo copiaste. No lo sé, realmente .


 
Hola Inés, no importa, ¡es un tema muy complicado!
¡A ver, qué piensan los demás!


----------



## Jellby

Ay Pitt, qué complicado eres... creo que la única respuesta válida es: porque sí 

No sé, no veo ninguna explicación gramatical, quizá sea sólo semántica...


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> Ay Pitt, qué complicado eres... creo que la única respuesta válida es: porque sí
> 
> No sé, no veo ninguna explicación gramatical, quizá sea sólo semántica...


 
Mejor dicho: en este punto la gramática es muy complicada.

Aquí el enlace sobre este tema:
http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/lexikon der linguistik/d/DATIV   Dativo.htm


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> Mejor dicho: en este punto la gramática es muy complicada.
> 
> Aquí el enlace sobre este tema:
> http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/lexikon der linguistik/d/DATIV   Dativo.htm


Le doy vuelta de pies a cabeza y de cabeza a pies, y no lo puedo entender. Reconozcamos, Pitt, que ni la misma gramática le encuentra una explicación.


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Le doy vuelta de pies a cabeza y de cabeza a pies, y no lo puedo entender. Reconozcamos, Pitt, que ni la misma gramática le encuentra una explicación.


 
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Yo también no lo puedo entender. Como extranjero sólo me gustaría saber si suena mal o es aceptable para un nativo español: Te le adelantaste a tu adversario.


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Yo también no lo puedo entender. Como extranjero sólo me gustaría saber si suena mal o es aceptable para un nativo español: Te le adelantaste a tu adversario.


Para mí, nadie que conozca el idioma español, la vería mal. Pero creo que una mayoría diría: "Te adelantaste a tu adversario" (a mí ésta me gusta más y me suena mejor ).


----------



## hosec

Hola, Peter:

El problema que planteas, ya lo sabes, no es sencillo de resolver a simple vista; sin embargo, no es tan complejo como para que no podamos hacerlo.
Creo que ya en otra ocasión te di mi opinión al respecto: con los verbos pronominales (del tipo "parecerse") y con los verbos de movimiento con pronombre (el tipo "adelantarse", "abrazarse"...) no aparcecen oi, sino suplementos que, en ocasiones, tienen como índice funcional "a".
La frecuente aparición del dúo "se le" en estructuras que no tienen nada que ver con esta que presentas (impersonales, reflejas, éticos, de involuntariedad...) justificaría, a mi entender, expresiones como "Se le adelantó a su adversario", donde "le" no es oi, sino catáfora del suplemento. De hecho, no es necesaria la reduplicación del supuesto oi (que, como bien notaste en otra discusión similar a esta, es imprescindible en caso de que el oi preposicional tenga como término un pronombre átono: "le compró flores a ella", pero "*compró flores a ella") porque no es oi.
El resto de las combinaciones "me le", "te le" tienen poquísima incidencia, y "nos le", "os le" no se registran.
En la conciencia del hablante, ese "a + sustantivo" se confunde con un oi a veces: sólo cuando el sustantivo es persona y casi sólo cuando es tercera persona.

Por otra parte, ya sabes también que "le" no siempre es índice indicativo de presencia de oi: Se le burlan < Se burlan de él; Se agarró al abrigo de su padre fuertemente > Se le agarró fuertemente al abrigo.

Nos vemos en otros pagos, Peter. 

J. G.


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Para mí, nadie que conozca el idioma español, la vería mal. Pero creo que una mayoría diría: "Te adelantaste a tu adversario" (a mí ésta me gusta más y me suena mejor ).


 
¡Gracias por tu comentario! En resumen: Ese LE en "Te le adelantaste a tu adversario" es opcional, pero no es incorrecto (como dice L. Gómez Torrego en su gramática).

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> ¡Gracias por tu comentario! En resumen: Ese LE en "Te le adelantaste a tu adversario" es opcional, pero no es incorrecto (como dice L. Gómez Torrego en su gramática).



No sé, no sé... A mí personalmente me suena *mal*.


----------



## laczara

Por supuesto que te suena mal Jellby, y con toda la razón del mundo.
Lo redundante no tiene cabida en la gramática española, casi por definición. Y evidentemente éste no es un caso extraordinario de licencia poética.
En la frase citada "le" sobra, y el señor Gómez Torrego puede decir misa.
Saludos,

laczara


----------



## Pitt

Én este contexto me gustaría saber como suena:
Una mujer se le acercó a Juan (correcto según L. Gómez Torego).

Para mí esta construcción es el mismo caso como:
Te le adelantaste a tu adversario (incorrecto según L. Gómez Torrego)

Saludos


----------



## hosec

laczara said:


> Por supuesto que te suena mal Jellby, y con toda la razón del mundo.
> Lo redundante no tiene cabida en la gramática española, casi por definición. Y evidentemente éste no es un caso extraordinario de licencia poética.
> En la frase citada "le" sobra, y el señor Gómez Torrego puede decir misa.
> Saludos,
> 
> laczara


 

Hola, laczara:

ya sé que nos apartamos del tema, pero... es que no lo veo claro eso de que el español no da cabida a la redundancia. ¿Qué me dices de la concordancia entre sustantivo y adjetivo, entre sustantivo y deteminante, entre sujeto y verbo...? ¿O la duplicación necesaria de objeto directo o indirecto cuando se ven representados por pronombre  (_Le dije a él_... pero nunca *_Dije a él...)_
Desde mi punto de vista, el español, como otras lenguas romances, es bastante redundante.

Un saludo.


----------



## Jellby

laczara said:


> Por supuesto que te suena mal Jellby, y con toda la razón del mundo.
> Lo redundante no tiene cabida en la gramática española, casi por definición.



Eso sí que no. La redundancia es el pan nuestro de cada día.

¿Que *le* dijiste *a Juan*?
Me lo *has* dicho *tú*.
*No* he dicho *nada*.
...


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> No sé, no sé... A mí personalmente me suena *mal*.


 
¿Cómo te suena "Una mujer se le acercó a Juan" (correcto según la gramática de Gómez Torrego)?


----------



## Jellby

Pitt said:


> ¿Cómo te suena "Una mujer se le acercó a Juan" (correcto según la gramática de Gómez Torrego)?



Estoy de acuerdo, me suena bien.

Pero me da la impresión de que ese "le" obedece más a un dativo ético que a una duplicación del OI...


----------



## Pitt

Jellby said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, me suena bien.
> 
> Pero me da la impresión de que ese "le" obedece más a un dativo ético que a una duplicación del OI...


 
Tu interpretación como _dativo ético_ me convence. Además para mí _*a Juan*_ es un comolemento de régimen, no un complemento indirecto.


----------



## laczara

Pitt said:


> Én este contexto me gustaría saber como suena:
> Una mujer se le acercó a Juan (correcto según L. Gómez Torego).
> 
> Para mí esta construcción es el mismo caso como:
> Te le adelantaste a tu adversario (incorrecto según L. Gómez Torrego)
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola Pitt,

Tiene razón el Sr. Gómez Torrego, la primera es correcta pero la segunda no.

Una mujer se acercó a Juan: a lo mejor porque quería hablar con el tendero que estaba a su espalda.

Una mujer se le acercó a Juan: su objetivo es inequivocamente Juan.

Saludos,

laczara


----------



## laczara

hosec said:


> Hola, laczara:
> 
> ya sé que nos apartamos del tema, pero... es que no lo veo claro eso de que el español no da cabida a la redundancia. ¿Qué me dices de la concordancia entre sustantivo y adjetivo, entre sustantivo y deteminante, entre sujeto y verbo...? ¿O la duplicación necesaria de objeto directo o indirecto cuando se ven representados por pronombre (_Le dije a él_... pero nunca *_Dije a él...)_
> Desde mi punto de vista, el español, como otras lenguas romances, es bastante redundante.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
Es opinable.

Yo creo que una cosa es reforzar el sentido con las concordancias de género, número. etc, y otra redundar superlativamente ("ultramegachuli", o la famosa "lo vi con mis propios ojos"). Lo primero me parece muy apropiado ya que refuerza el sentido de la frase y cumple con la estructura gramatical (alma mater de nuestro idioma); lo cual es, por ejemplo, beneficioso para los duros de oído o para quien empieza a estudiar el idioma. Además la belleza de nuestra gramática es comparable a la de cualquier álgebra no lineal, si no la supera. 

Le dije...a él...o a ella...o a ese monje. ¿A que no te parece ahora redundante? Precisión. Además ese "le" suele ser enfático (más información todavía).

Por otra parte la redundancia suele ser poco elegante, eso como poco.

Tal como decía esto es meramente cuestión de gusto estético.

Saludos,

laczara


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

No veo más problema que la sucesión de TE LE

Si es correcta la frase :
Una mujer se le acercó a Juan 

Igual de correcta os resultaría así:
Te le acercaste a Juan.
¿¿¿¿????


Besos,

Gévy


----------



## Pitt

Gévy said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> No veo más problema que la sucesión de TE LE
> 
> Si es correcta la frase :
> Una mujer se le acercó a Juan
> 
> Igual de correcta os resultaría así:
> Te le acercaste a Juan.
> ¿¿¿¿????
> 
> 
> Besos,
> 
> Gévy


 
También a mí me gustaría saber si es correcto:
Te le acercaste a Juan.

Quizás ese LE es un _dativo ético_, tiene un valor afectivo (refeido a Juan).

Pero, ¿por qué es incorrecto "Te le adelantaste a tu adversario"? Quizás aquí no se trata de un _dativo ético_. 

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

laczara said:


> Hola Pitt,
> 
> Tiene razón el Sr. Gómez Torrego, la primera es correcta pero la segunda no.
> 
> Una mujer se acercó a Juan: a lo mejor porque quería hablar con el tendero que estaba a su espalda.
> 
> Una mujer se le acercó a Juan: su objetivo es inequivocamente Juan.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> laczara


 
Hola laczara:

¿Puedes darme una explicación gramatical por qué en este caso la duplicación con LE es incorrecto "Te le adelantaste a tu adversario"?

Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

Pitt said:


> ¡Gracias por tu comentario! En resumen: Ese LE en "Te le adelantaste a tu adversario" es opcional, pero no es incorrecto (como dice L. Gómez Torrego en su gramática).


Perdona, Pitt, pero dice que "Te le adelantaste" no es incorrecto, pero que "Te le adelantaste a tu adversario" no se dice, y es incorrecto. Mira la página 305.


----------



## Pitt

lazarus1907 said:


> Perdona, Pitt, pero dice que "Te le adelantaste" no es incorrecto, pero que "Te le adelantaste a tu adversario" no se dice, y es incorrecto. Mira la página 305.


 
Hola Lazarus:

Seguramente el Señor Gómez Torrego tiene razón y su "Gramática didáctica del español" me ha ayudado mucho. Lamentablemente no explica por qué "Te le adelantaste a tu adversario" es incorrecto, en cambio "Una mujer se le acercó a Juan" es correcto. 

Yo como extranjero no entiendo que en la primera construcción con el verbo _adelantarse_ la duplicación con LE es incorrecta, pero es correcta en la segunda construcción con el verbo _acercarse_.

¿Puedes explicarmelo?


----------



## Pitt

Pitt said:


> Hola laczara:
> 
> ¿Puedes darme una explicación gramatical por qué en este caso la duplicación con LE es incorrecto "Te le adelantaste a tu adversario"?
> 
> Saludos


 
¿Alguien puede darme una explicación? 

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

No estoy seguro, pero pienso que las dos construcciones son posibles, con complemento de régimen (C.R.) o con complemento indirecto (C.I.):

Como siempre te adelantaste a mí [C.R.].
Como siempre te me [C.I.] adelantaste.

Saludos


----------



## sarabandaa

Yo diría que sí, aunque utilizo más la segunda: 
Como siempre te me adelantaste.


----------



## Juana la Loca

sarabandaa said:


> Yo diría que sí, aunque utilizo más la segunda:
> Como siempre te me adelantaste.


 
¡Yo también elijo la segunda!


----------



## Lupita-

La segunda.
No sé si la primera es incorrecta, pero no la usaría nunca.


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por las respuestas!

Pienso que también es correcto:

María siempre se adelanta a Juan > María siempre se le adelanta.

Me gustaría saber si también es posible la duplicación con LE:

María siempre se le adelanta a Juan.

Saludos


----------



## Lupita-

En ese caso, es posible.


----------



## Gi-Gi

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por las respuestas!
> 
> Pienso que también es correcto:
> 
> María siempre se adelanta a Juan > María siempre se le adelanta.
> 
> Me gustaría saber si también es posible la duplicación con LE:
> 
> María siempre se le adelanta a Juan.
> 
> Saludos



Elijo la segunda versión, como todos, y en cuanto a tu nueva pregunta, pienso que NO está mal. Es explicativa de a quién se le adelanta. También podría utilizarse así por una cuestión de énfasis.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por las respuestas!
> 
> Pienso que también es correcto:
> 
> María siempre se adelanta a Juan > María siempre se le adelanta.
> 
> Me gustaría saber si también es posible la duplicación con LE:
> 
> María siempre se le adelanta a Juan.
> 
> Saludos


 
A Juan se le adelanta siempre María ( 'se' marca del pronominal ADELANTARSE)
María siempre se leadelanta a Juan.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Pero no entiendo que la duplicación del C.I. con LE no es posible con el verbo _adelantarse _(*Te le adelantaste a tu adversario = incorrecto), pero es posible con el verbo _acercarse_ (Una mujer se le acercó a Juan).
> 
> Saludos


 

*Te le adelantaste a tu adversario ( es válida la redundancia para determinar el género, podría ser adversaria ( femenino). Pues LE es género neutro.*

Ivy29


----------



## Lupita-

De todos modos creo que para poner énfasis o aclarar a quién se le adelanta  el ejemplo está bien dicho "María siempre se le adelanta a Juan".

Gua


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> Te le adelantaste a tu adversario ( es válida la redundancia para determinar el género, podría ser adversaria ( femenino). Pues LE es género neutro.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Ivy, _le_ es o femenino o masculino. ¿Puedes explicar lo de "neutro"?


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Ivy, _le_ es o femenino o masculino. ¿Puedes explicar lo de "neutro"?


 
neutro QUIERE DECIR QUE PUEDE REFERIRSE A CUALQUIERA DE LOS DOS SEXOS, *PUES SI SE REFIRIESE A UNO NO SERÍA NEUTRO.*

Ivy29


----------



## dicky

No, te paso un dato:
*compositivo.*
*1. *m._ Gram._ Componente, no independiente, por lo general de origen griego o latino, que interviene en la formación de palabras compuestas, anteponiéndose o posponiéndose a otro. En los encabezamientos de los artículos correspondientes, este Diccionario los registra seguidos de guion si inician el compuesto, y precedidos de guion si se posponen a otro u otros morfemas; p. ej., _auto-, fono-, ‒́fono, grafo-, ‒́grafo_


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> * Pues LE es género neutro.*
> 
> Ivy29


 


Ivy29 said:


> neutro QUIERE DECIR QUE PUEDE REFERIRSE A CUALQUIERA DE LOS DOS SEXOS, *PUES SI SE REFIRIESE A UNO NO SERÍA NEUTRO.*
> 
> Ivy29


 
Ivy, esto es lo que en gramática se entiende por género neutro:


> *~ neutro.*
> *1. m. Gram. En algunas lenguas indoeuropeas, el de los sustantivos no clasificados como masculinos ni femeninos y el de los pronombres que los representan o que designan conjuntos sin noción de persona. En español no existen sustantivos neutros, ni hay formas neutras especiales en la flexión del adjetivo; solo el artículo, el pronombre personal de tercera persona, los demostrativos y algunos otros pronombres tienen formas neutras diferenciadas en singular*


 
*El pronombre personal de tercera persona es "lo", si es neutro. Le no es neutro, sino o masculino o femenino (CI)*


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Ivy, esto es lo que en gramática se entiende por género neutro:
> 
> 
> *El pronombre personal de tercera persona es "lo", si es neutro. Le no es neutro, sino o masculino o femenino (CI)*


 
*Siento disentir* : Neutro para mí es que no se refiere a uno de los géneros específicos masculino o femenino. Puede referirse a cualquiera de los dos según contexto.El concepto de 'LO' NEUTRO es para ideas abstractas que no tienen género. Pero en gramática 'LE' es neutro pues no tiene género INTRINSECAMENTE, es neutro, pero puede referirse a uno de los dos sexos según el contexto. En el libro 'Los pronombres átonos' de Olga Fernandez Soriano, pág.30 se refiere al NEUTRO 'LE'. 

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> A Juan se le adelanta siempre María ( 'se' marca del pronominal ADELANTARSE)
> María siempre se leadelanta a Juan.
> 
> Ivy29


 
¡Gracias por la aclaración! Me gustaría saber si es correcto mi análisis:

A Juan se le adelanta siempre María: LE (C.I.) = obligatorio
María siempre se le adelanta a Juan: LE (C.I.) = opcional

Saludos


----------



## Rodopea

Hola:

Quería consultar una duda que tengo respecto al uso del pronombre personal en el siguiente caso:

Me acerque a Ana.
_A Ana me acerque _o _A Ana me la acerque._

_Me acerque a ella _o _Me la acerque _o ambas son posibles.

Gracias de antemano y saludos a todos.


----------



## mae

_A Ana me acerqué _y _A Ana me la acerqué _no son correctas en castellano estándar. La pirmera sería "aceptable" en un contexto muy informal en mi región, por ejemplo, aún así es un orden extraño.
La segunda oración no es correcta porque parece que Ana es un objeto que tú "te acercas", es decir, que la atraes hacia ti. 
_Me acerqué a ella _es correcta, no así _Me la acerqué_, por lo dicho anteriormente. Si en vez de Ana se tratase de una taza, por ejemplo, quizá podría darse por válida; aún así a mí me suena raro.
Un saludo!


----------



## carzante

Rodopea said:


> Hola:
> Me acerqué a Ana.
> _A Ana me acerqué _o _A Ana me la acerqué._
> 
> _Me acerqué a ella _ o _Me la acerqué _ o ambas son posibles.
> 
> Gracias de antemano y saludos a todos.





"Me la acerqué" podría ser correcta en otro contexto, refiriéndose a cosas, no a personas. Además, supone "atraer hacia sí" y no "caminar hacia". Por ejemplo:

Tenía sed y sobre la mesa había una enorme jarra de cerveza. Me la acerqué.


----------



## Ivy29

Rodopea said:


> Hola:
> 
> Quería consultar una duda que tengo respecto al uso del pronombre personal en el siguiente caso:
> 
> Me acerque a Ana.
> _A Ana me acerque _o _A Ana me la acerque._
> 
> _Me acerque a ella _o _Me la acerque _o ambas son posibles.
> 
> Gracias de antemano y saludos a todos.


 

Me le acerco a ella.
Me le acerco a él.
Me acerqué a ella
Me acerco a ella
Me acerco a él.

Ivy29


----------



## Rodopea

Gracias a todos por las respuestas. 
La idea de que puedan existir dos contextos "atraer hacia sí" y "caminar hacia", claro, no se me había ocurrido y ha sido muy útil de habérmelos señalado (aquí seguro que tengo otra falta de ortografía).

Si se puede decir que en el primer contexto "atraer hacia sí algo o alguien" es un complemento directo y en el segundo "caminar hacia algo o alguien" es un suplemento yo tendría resuelto el problema.
Pido disculpas si otra vez me he equivocado.


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> Me le acerco a ella.
> Me le acerco a él.
> Me acerqué a ella
> Me acerco a ella
> Me acerco a él.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Me gustaría saber si interpreto correctamente tus ejemplos (C.I = complemento indirecto, C.R.= complemento de régimen):

Me le (C.I.) acerco a él.
Me acerqué a ella (C.R.).
Me acerco a ella (.C.R.)     
Me acerco a él (C.R.)

Que yo sepa el pronombre tónico (a él, a ella) en función de C.I. siempre exige el correpondiente pronombre átono (le). Pero el pronombre tónico siempre puede funcionar como C.R.


----------



## Dudu678

Como ya he expresado en muchas ocasiones anteriores, creo que frases del tipo

_Me le acerco_.
_Me le acerco a él._

son incorrectas, pues el complemento de régimen o suplemento no es sustituible por un pronombre destinado a ejercer la función de indirecto.

Por otro lado, *djperseo*, este foro es *Sólo Español*, lo cual significa que este es el idioma que debemos utilizar. Entiendo tu buena intención, pero no es el lugar. Además, has cometido algunos errores (que no voy a corregir, insisto en que no es el lugar).


----------



## djperseo

ya he borrado mis mensajes, tranquilos que no vuelvo a escribir en otros idiomas, joe como se ha puesto toda la peña, perdon si alguien se sintio ofendido por ello, no sabia que no se podian usar otros idiomas, lo que sigo sin saber es si se puede usar el latin :S (es que es otro idioma y sin eso ya no se ni que decir....) Un saludo a todos y perdonad nuevamente si os ha molestado que escribiese en otro idioma.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Me gustaría saber si interpreto correctamente tus ejemplos (C.I = complemento indirecto, C.R.= complemento de régimen):
> 
> Me le (C.I.) acerco a él. ( masculino, acusativo)
> Me acerqué a ella (C.R.).
> Me acerco a ella (.C.R.)
> Me acerco a él (C.R.)
> 
> Que yo sepa el pronombre tónico (a él, a ella) en función de C.I. siempre exige el correpondiente pronombre átono (le). Pero el pronombre tónico siempre puede funcionar como C.R.


 
Correcto. Aquí en Colombia no decimos me la acerqué , no lo decimos. Decimos me le acerqué a ella., me le acerqué a él.
En pronombre átonos de Olga Fernandez Soriano, aunque trae como no correcto : Me le acerqué. En Colombia lo usamos Me le acerqué a él/a ella.
Me lo acercó: quiere decir que algo se acercó a mí.

Ivy29


----------



## Amras

Yo diría que en la frase: Me acerque a ella, "a ella" no es un CI, sino un CCL, y por lo tanto no se puede sustituir por el dativo.

Por otra parte, en: "Se le adelanto a Juan" a Juan no es un CI, sino un CD, y quizás por eso nos suene mañ doblar el complemento, porque los CD no se doblan.


----------



## Ivy29

Amras said:


> Yo diría que en la frase: Me acerque a ella, "a ella" no es un CI, sino un CCL, y por lo tanto no se puede sustituir por el dativo.
> 
> Por otra parte, en: "Se le adelanto a Juan" a Juan no es un CI, sino un CD, y quizás por eso nos suene mañ doblar el complemento, porque los CD no se doblan.


 

Tu percepción es correcta.

Ivy29


----------



## djperseo

Dudu678 said:


> Como ya he expresado en muchas ocasiones anteriores, creo que frases del tipo
> 
> _Me le acerco_.
> _Me le acerco a él._
> 
> son incorrectas, pues el complemento de régimen o suplemento no es sustituible por un pronombre destinado a ejercer la función de indirecto.
> 
> Por otro lado, *djperseo*, este foro es *Sólo Español*, lo cual significa que este es el idioma que debemos utilizar. Entiendo tu buena intención, pero no es el lugar. Además, has cometido algunos errores (que no voy a corregir, insisto en que no es el lugar).


 

No cometi mas que el error de escribir en otro idioma, ningun error mas fue cometido por mi, en ningun momento dije si era correcto o no,no entre en ese debate, solo exprese lo que un nativo entiende por cada forma, esten o no bien.
tambien puse las definiciones de la real academia e informe a heidita que no generalizara tanto al decir que "le" solo puede ser CI puesto que la academia reconoce que puede darse el caso que sea un CD, no si en ese caso concreto era un CD o no,ahi no entre, nada mas y nada menossssssss.

En cada caso como nativo puedo llegar a entender:

Me le acerco (tu te aproximas a esa persona siendo tu el que se desplaza o haces que a esa persona se aproxime a ti en contra de su voluntad ya sea con dos matones o una lampara magica )

Me le acerco a el (lo mismo sabiendo que es una hombre y enfatizando la accion)

Me le acercas (quieres que yo te acerque algo o alguien a ti)

Me acerco (tu te aproximas a algo/alguien, o haces algo/alguien estar mas proximo a ti)

Me la acerco (tu te aproximas algo que es femenino hacia ti y si se trata de una persona le has dado un valor de objeto)

Me la acerco a mi (lo mismo enfatizando mi persona)

Me lo acerco (pongo algo a mi alrededor)

Me lo acerco a mi (igual con enfasis)

no se si queda algo por ahi, solo quiero expresar lo que la gente puede llegar a entender indiferentemente de si esta bien o mal formulado, somos muchos hispanohablantes, en cada region hablan de una manera diferente, sea bien o mal como lo hagan, es un idioma, y eso significa que buscan una comunicacion de un sentimiento, opinion, lo que sea... nada mas y nada menos.

"yo no soy un catedratico de la lengua, pero como si lo seriese" jajajajajaja


----------



## Pitt

Ivy29 said:


> Correcto. Aquí en Colombia no decimos me la acerqué , no lo decimos. Decimos me le acerqué a ella., me le acerqué a él.
> En pronombre átonos de Olga Fernandez Soriano, aunque trae como no correcto : Me le acerqué. En Colombia lo usamos Me le acerqué a él/a ella.
> Me lo acercó: quiere decir que algo se acercó a mí.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Me le acerqué a él / a ella.

En mi opinión es verbo acercar es transitivo, pero el verbo acercarse es intransitivo. Por lo tanto no es posible el complemento directo, ese LE es un complemento indirecto:

Me le (C.I.) acerqué a él / a ella. 

En este caso se trata del verbo transitivo acercar:

Me (C.I.) acerqué el vaso (C.D.) > Me (C.I.) lo (C.D.) acerqué.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Me le acerqué a él / a ella.
> 
> En mi opinión es verbo acercar es transitivo, pero el verbo acercarse es intransitivo. Por lo tanto no es posible el complemento directo, ese LE es un complemento indirecto:
> 
> Me le (C.I.) acerqué a él / a ella.
> 
> En este caso se trata del verbo transitivo acercar:
> 
> Me (C.I.) acerqué el vaso (C.D.) > Me (C.I.) lo (C.D.) acerqué.


 
ME LE acerqué a ella, *este 'le' es un dativo* de interés, simplemente indica que la afecta 
Me acerqué a ella.
Me le acerqué.

Ivy29


----------



## Pitt

Amras said:


> Por otra parte, en: "Se le adelanto a Juan" a Juan no es un CI, sino un CD, y quizás por eso nos suene mañ doblar el complemento, porque los CD no se doblan.


 
Pienso que _adelantar_ es transitivo (con C.D.), pero _adelentarse_ es intransitivo (sin C.D.).

adelantar: 
Adelantó el coche (C.D.) > Lo (C.D.) adelantó

adelantarse: 
Se adelantó a Juan (C.I.) > Se le (C.I.) adelantó.


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Pienso que _adelantar_ es transitivo (con C.D.), pero _adelentarse_ es intransitivo (sin C.D.).
> 
> adelantar:
> Adelantó el coche (C.D.) > Lo (C.D.) adelantó
> 
> adelantarse:
> Se adelantó a Juan (C.I.) > Se le (C.I.) adelantó.


 

Creo que es PRONOMINAL y leísmo masculino aceptado.

Ivy29


----------

